# Weekend Boxing News



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From the lovely people at BoxingScene.com

*Roy Jones Jr vs Pawel Glazewski*​


> Atlas Arena, Lodz, Poland - Late replacement Pawel Glazewski (17-1, 4KOs) came close to getting the biggest win of his undefeated career, but fell short with a ten round split decision loss to former four division world champion Roy Jones Jr. (56-8, 40KOs). The scores were 95-94 for Glazewski and 96-93 and 96-94 for Jones.
> 
> The 43-year-old Jones had a pre-fight agreement to face WBC champion Krzysztof "Diablo" Włodarczyk in the fall. The 29-year-old boxer Glazewski, who campaigns as a light heavyweight and took the fight with Jones a week ago when original opponent Dawid Kostecki fell out, was alot busier in the fight and made Jones look very old before the Polish crowd. Jones was dropped in the sixth by winging hook and his corner was pressing him to pick up the pace in the second half of the bout.
> 
> ...


Jones is just painful to watch thes days, if I had a penny for every time I hear "Jones shown glimpses of his former glory"...

From BadLeftHook-

*Cory Spinks vs Cornelius Bundrage *​


> It wasn't as one-sided as last time, but the result was the same, with Cornelius Bundrage recording a another TKO victory over Cory Spinks. Bundrage dropped Spinks hard in the opening round with an over-hand right, though struggled through several messy rounds, before breaking through again in the seventh to record the stoppage.
> 
> Spinks had managed to work his way back into the fight after the early trip to the canvas, frustrating Bundrage by initiating a number of clinches, while scoring with his jab and the occasional left hand. Spinks also held his own in the frequent wrestling sessions, with Referee Ray Corona instructing the fighters to work their way out of the clinches, rather than constantly resetting the action.
> 
> ...


Canelo vs Cornelius Bundrage? I could go for that, sure better than an aging Mosely...Cotto could work too. Although Cotto is eyeing up 160lb WBO Interim Champion Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam (27-0, 17 KOs) as he looks to become the first Puerto Rican to become Champion in four different weight classes.

*Finally...*
Enzo Maccerinelli vacated his British Cruiserweight Title with a "training injury" heading into a rematch with Shane McPhilbin. I'm a BIG Enzo fan, but his win was laughable at best. It actually scares me a little to see this guy continue fighting, from World Champion to almost getting KO'd in the 1st round for a British title?!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sad to see fighters refusing to hang up the gloves, Roy should really retire.


----------

